# Mf 245 not moving



## Jakerobertson (9 mo ago)

I have a mf 245 ran fine parked over winter under a shelter,the pto and lift work fine it will switch gear when the clutch isn’t in and will roll while in gear when I start it it doesn’t move in any gear


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

When you stored it was the clutch pedal locked down to keep the clutch disc off the flywheel?
When you say it will switch gear when the clutch isn't in,
are you saying that with the engine running you can change gears with the clutch released?
Have you verified that all your clutch linkage is moving and returning when the clutch pedal is pushed and released.

It sounds like the pressure plate is not pressing the disc to the flywheel.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Or maybe the hub is sheared out of the clutch disc


----------



## Jakerobertson (9 mo ago)

LouNY said:


> When you stored it was the clutch pedal locked down to keep the clutch disc off the flywheel?
> When you say it will switch gear when the clutch isn't in,
> are you saying that with the engine running you can change gears with the clutch released?
> Have you verified that all your clutch linkage is moving and returning when the clutch pedal is pushed and released.
> ...


the tractor will switch gears while running but wont move when it was stored the clutch was not pushed in


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Sounds like the center of the clutch disc may be gone splines stripped or as Big T said the center broken out.
Or when you depressed the clutch pedal this spring it released from the disc but for some reason the pressure plate is not returning to position.
Do you have any place to get a visual check on things or split it and see.


----------

